# My Short-Lived Home Ownership Experience - Part 2



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

This is what I found staring at me at the bottom of the stairs ...



Oooooo-kay, then.

Now that my skin was ghostly white and adrenalin was squirting out of my ears, I looked a bit further down the hall ...



No ... no ... this can't be ... this only happens in the movies ... I turned a corner and ...



That was it - I couldn't take any more. I turned and began running back to the stairway when THIS suddenly materialized in front of me ...






Needless to say I left the house without even bothering to sell it.

"American Dream" my eye!


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 11, 2014)

_*OMG If you are for real, i would have needed a change of panties for sure*_


----------



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2014)

Whew..!!!!!


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 11, 2014)

_Did you happen to meet Madam Lash down there Phil, looks like her abode_


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

If I had I'd still be living there.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 11, 2014)

_Such a shame _:wink:


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just a man cave. What's the problem?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> Just a man cave. What's the problem?



Well, the big problem was that there was no beer!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 11, 2014)

Phil, Ya shoulda stuck it out.  It's a real fixer-uppah;  a little paint, some duct tape and WD-40 and 

she's as good as new.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Phil, Ya shoulda stuck it out.  It's a real fixer-uppah;  a little paint, some duct tape and WD-40 and
> 
> she's as good as new.



If I had a nickel for every time I said that ... whether about a house, a car or a gal ...


----------



## Anne (Feb 11, 2014)

Today's adventurous girl would love that...especially if she likes dolls.


----------



## Jambi (Feb 12, 2014)

<------ Looking forward to chapter 3.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)

Jambi said:


> <------ Looking forward to chapter 3.



Unfortunately that's the end of the line for home ownership for me. I've tried a few other times and been rewarded with pain, desolation and splinters.


----------

